# Hammerhead Shark (not yak)



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, awesome job on the shark.

I didn't even know you could get hammerheads in SA. (and I've lived here all my life!) I thought they were more of a tropical fish. 
Well, there you go.

Bet you were glad for your mates big mouth!


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

just imagine catcin and landing that on your yak.....Lol Tony


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Well twice in 24 hours. I didnt know hammerheads were in SA either. 
Yesterday I read about a guy who caught one off Glenelg, and now this one.

Looks like a great day, with thanks to good old SA hospitality.

What have you caught off of Wirrina? I am thinking of heading there myself.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

There are plenty of Hammeries here in South Australia. Caught a nice 5 1/2 ft hammer off Port Hughes Jetty a couple months back. It was 1 off 3 caught that evening. It was a beaut nights fishing.

Tight lines
Sam


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

That would be a nightmare especially with no nife to cut the line :S


----------

